# best tool / method for cutting pvc straight



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

12" chop saw works well for me.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup; or, if just a few cuts, I sometimes grab a miter box and back saw.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

For the smaller sizes, a tubing cutter like is used for copper pipe works fine.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

Tubing cutter works, the easiest method is to buy special PVC pipe cutters that kinda look like large scissors. They come in different sizes and cut PVC like butter.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

NitroNate said:


> Tubing cutter works, the easiest method is to buy special PVC pipe cutters that kinda look like large scissors. They come in different sizes and cut PVC like butter.


Absolutely +1 on the scissors like PVC pipe cutter. Fast, ninety degree clean cuts with no particles or dust like sawing produces. Especially essential if installing a water sprinkler or drip irrigation system where particles are bad.

*** Opps, just noticed that you mentioned 3 and 4 inch pipe. Scratch my post above as I was thinking of cutting 3/4 inch pipe. No experience in using scissors like cutter on large pipes. ***

HRG


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

4just1don said:


> just wondered if there is an easy goof proof way of cutting PVC pipe first time every time straight and square. Especialy 3 and 4 inch pipe. I have been using a cordless trim saw and rotating pipe. sometimes I hit close, sometimes not so much. trim it straight and invariably short. Better tool??? Better method????


Practice makes perfect-
I use a sawzall a lot on larger pipe. tubing cutters on smaller pipe.
I carry a small pipe reamer that works on all types of pipe. Makes quick clean up on burrs.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

TheEplumber said:


> *I use a sawzall a lot on larger pipe.*


Get some "demo" blades. 
They're stiffer than regular blades and be sure they are at least 3" longer than the pipe.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

build yourself a miter box to fit the pipe then just a hack saw does the trick.or drill a hole in the mark to take the jig blade then just go around the pipe...


----------

